# Midstream Estate



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Midstream Estate near Midrand / Centurion direction has been recommended for us as a super safe environment for us to live when we move back to SA in July after a lot of years away. My online nosing indicates that there are a number of English speaking schools in the area etc and I will be working in Jhb but visiting Pretoria quite a bit, so it seems quite central. As we are not from this area originally, but from Durban a long time ago, I wonder if anyone would know whether there would be any sort of expat type community in this area as my wife won't be working for a while and it would be good to know that there may be some people locally who are also expats and with whom we may have something in common. Both my children were born in the UK and we feel sometimes that we have more shared experiences in the UK than in SA.


----------

